# forellen lockstoffe!?!?!?



## killerforelle (5. März 2008)

hi
was für forellen lockstoffe gibt es fertig zu kaufen fangfähig sind#c
ich speziel habe nur einmal:
beißfix und ein dickfüssiges vanille aroma für eürmer, maden ....... womit ich uch eigentlich recht gut gefangen habe#6
nun möchte ich mal was neues ausprobieren. könnt ihr mir da irgend was "besonderes" empfelen#c

ich hoffe auf antworten

mfg killerforelle


----------



## Lümmy (5. März 2008)

*AW: forellen lockstoffe!?!?!?*

Fütter doch einfach mit Forelli...Die sind doch in Pelletform. Dann soll die Fische ja anziehen wie ein Magnet. Bekommst du bei Raiffeisen o.ä.

Oder meintest du ausschließlich Lockstoff mit dem du den Köder "verfeinerst"???


----------



## killerforelle (5. März 2008)

*AW: forellen lockstoffe!?!?!?*

das mit den pellets kenn ich auch scon ist auch#6
ich meinte aber lockstoff zum verfeinern der köder

lg


----------



## Bartel-Hunter (5. März 2008)

*AW: forellen lockstoffe!?!?!?*

Sachen gibt es, ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass mit Vanillieartigen Lockstoffen Forellen betöhrt werden könnten.
Ich verwende hin und wieder zum tauchen der Würmer Heringsöl.Das Zeug riecht in meinen Augen echt mies nach Fisch aber die Forellen mögen das. Normaler Weise verwende ich dies, um Köderfische für Aal mit einer Spritze interessanter zu machen.


----------



## killerforelle (5. März 2008)

*AW: forellen lockstoffe!?!?!?*

mit dem vanille lockstoff klappt 1a#6


----------



## Bartel-Hunter (5. März 2008)

*AW: forellen lockstoffe!?!?!?*

Macht es da einen Unzerschied, ob nun nur im Forellenbecken oder am großen See gefischt wird?
Wo verwendest du das Zeug?


----------



## 123miki92 (5. März 2008)

*AW: forellen lockstoffe!?!?!?*

Wenn ich an einen forellenteich angeln gehe, nehme ich mir immer etwas forellenblut, das ich beim letzten angeln aufgefangen und zu hause eingefrohren habe mit!!
in diesem werden dann direkt am platz ein paar maden eingelegt!
Forellen sind nämlich raubfischchen, und diese fahren bekanntlich voll auf blut ab!
Bei mir ist das immer die beste methode!!


----------



## killerforelle (6. März 2008)

*AW: forellen lockstoffe!?!?!?*

mit dem forellen blut wusste ich noch gar nicht
werde es mal ausprobieren

zu dem vanille lockstoff:
bisher habe ich nur an forellen höfen und inem privatteich gefischt auch am privatsee hat es super geklappt:q ich habe da 

auch noch eine andere methode:vik::
ich nehm ein glas grünes power bait und rolle den gesammten inhalt auf eine dicke von etwas 0,2-0,4 cm aus und tunke meinen finger in den lockstoff und streiche es auf den ausgerollten teig dann knete ich die masse ordentlich durch|wavey:dann kommt der "richtest" wenn es noch nicht so stakr rivcht mache ich es nochmal bis es ein intensiven geruch hat|supergri dann alles zurück ins glas ndman hat meiner meinung nach auch ein sehr fangfähiges power  bait#6:vik:#h

lg


----------



## anglermeister17 (6. März 2008)

*AW: forellen lockstoffe!?!?!?*

Von Top- Secret gitbs viele versch. Lockstoffe, beste für Forellen sind: Lachsei, Hering, Krebs und Käse! Manchmal hilft auch Honig auf dem Haken.


----------



## Frollenfischer (17. März 2008)

*AW: forellen lockstoffe!?!?!?*

Hallo killerforelle,
fals du auch mit Maden angelst, lass diese mal ein paar Tage vor deinem Ansitz in gemalenem Forelli laufen. Die Maden werden den geruch der Forelli aufnehmen und sind so echte Forellenkiller. Ich nehme an, dass sie darauf so Scharf darauf sind weil sie es von Anfang an als Hauptnahrung in den Forellenzuchthöfen bekommen.
Du kannst auch wie im Beitrag zuvor Teig ausrollen und dort fein gemahlenes Forelli einarbeiten, bei mir haben beide Methoden immer bestens geklappt.


----------



## killerforelle (17. März 2008)

*AW: forellen lockstoffe!?!?!?*

danke
das sind ja alles gute tipps =)
wird mal wieder zeit das ich zum forelln angeln gehe =)

lg


----------



## Newbiecarp (17. März 2008)

*AW: forellen lockstoffe!?!?!?*

Bienenmaden öl funtz auch recht gut , ob teig , würmer oder maden . lässt sich in alles dippen


----------



## alligator (17. März 2008)

*AW: forellen lockstoffe!?!?!?*

Hab´ mal Paste aus Forelli gemacht und habe bei div. Versuchen (verschieden Tage und auch Gewässer) nicht einen Fisch gefangen. Deshalb wundere ich mich hier über die Tipps mit Forelli. Tja, sollte ich dies´ Jahr vielleichtnochmal Testen.
Das mit dem Blut klingtaber auch lecker.

Alligator


----------

